# Lease near Statesboro



## sportsman94 (May 18, 2013)

Im a college student at Southern and am looking for a lease within 30 minutes of school. Preferably having dues between 500-800. QDM is fine or not having it is fine. Just looking for good friends and be able to kill a few deer


----------



## mossberg500 (May 18, 2013)

Have 1300 acres in johnson county, at $650 per member. I think we're not to far 
We've had lots of southern guys in the past.if interested in  talking. pm me. Thanks, jesse me.


----------



## HunterFF (Jun 21, 2013)

Still looking?
We are just establishing a new still hunting club in Bryan county and have leased 468 acres looking to add an additional 290. Have 6 members already and would like to add 3 to 4 more. This is a NEW club and still establishing everything. We are a family orientated club of mostly Firefighters and police that just love to hunt and hang out. A camp area is being cleared, have several stands to go up and 4 food plots that are just now being plowed, 4 feeders out now and 4 small ponds (no fish but a few gators) The yearly dues are set at $600.00 Come get in on the ground floor and watch us grow.....


----------



## savshocktroop (Jul 19, 2013)

We have a club in northern effingham less than five min from oliver.  We have approx 6000 acres dues are 1000.  Dont know if that is too much for you let me know.


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 20, 2013)

We have openings in our Richmond County club
$750. year

http://smokehillrodgunclub.weebly.com/

If interested get back to me for more info.


----------

